# Piranha Exporters



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello just wondering if anyone knows of any good piranha exporters directly in Peru, Brazil or Venezuela. I am trying to find the best deal to start importing Piranhas into Canada. So far from my research i found it would be much much cheaper if i could have them sent directly from the suppliers. Rather then having to pay customs on them twice and what not. If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you planning on selling them in Canada or just for your own collection... first step would be getting an import license...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I already have acquired the import license, thanks for the info though. I pretty much have everything lined up. I just need to find a supplier with fair prices and then i will take it from there. Right now i am just checking into this to see if its worth the fees. Basically just to get some of the rare piranhas into canada for a fair price. I would do whatever i could to help out anyone else in canada on this site.

Justin


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.neotropicalfauna.com/

^^Peru exporter, doesnt require a LARGE 1st order (I think maybe $500-$1000). Then again were talking about Peru, not many Peruvian fish stir up alot of interest around these parts.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say contact some of the other site sponsors and ask who they import through or see if they will tell you. Could also just go on Google and search around and I am sure you could find some. I think most usually have large minimum orders and from seeing what Brandon is going through, it isnt an easy task to get them out of South America.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> http://www.neotropicalfauna.com/
> 
> ^^Peru exporter, doesnt require a LARGE 1st order (I think maybe $500-$1000). Then again were talking about Peru, not many Peruvian fish stir up alot of interest around these parts.


good choice. ryalan is a very good expeorter


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I think it's not worth it. You have to deal with a lot of annoying things when importing fish. Just order your rare fish from the sponsors but you'll have to pay some customs fees


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

If George or Pedro or Frank would like to set me up with an exporter i would be more then glad to work with them..









Justin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. You have to be VERY CAREFUL with exporters. Some will take your money and you will never see your fish.

2. Majority of Exporters will not deal with a "new" source unless they have done business with them for some time (as in ability to "charge" their order).

3. I don't recommend exporters, but you can ask one of the most reputable dealers I know (George Fear) and see if he can help you.

4. Reputable exporters don't just deal with piranhas, as they are not really a big money maker. Another thing to consider is the damage you are causing by removing fish from its habitat. Over fishing is one of the main reasons fish are disappearing from habitat. Don't be one of those that allows "GREED" to overcome common sense.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I totally understand your concern about these fish being removed from their habitat, but as long as these countries are permiting the export of live orinmental fish, there isn't much we can do. We could try to boycott it but i don't think that is going to make a difference. people like these fish as pets and no matter what its impossible to change there minds.... and as long as there is an interest they will be able to acquire them.

In one sense its not cool to come and remove these fish from their natural habitat, but at the same time i am a firm believer in science and support it fully. Although most Piranha owners don't consider themselves scientists, they are of sorts. For the most part there is very little known about these piranhas breeding rituals or how to tell their sex. so i think that it is great if people are able to monitor these fish and find out any information they can. Even if its different from what happens in the wild i am sure its a start! Thats whats great about this site is people ability to share information.

After all i am not trying to get rich off fish...... I think fish is the wrong business for people if they plan on getting rich. (Unless they are Crab Fisherman)







Hopefully People are into fish because its their passion and desire.... even if that is to see a fish tear apart another...







I am just a student in school trying to acquire an education to become rich.... thats why i am doing petroleum engineering!









Thanks, Justin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> JustinRice Posted Today, 03:59 PM
> *I totally understand your concern about these fish being removed from their habitat, but as long as these countries are permiting the export of live orinmental fish, there isn't much we can do.* We could try to boycott it but i don't think that is going to make a difference. people like these fish as pets and no matter what its impossible to change there minds.... and as long as there is an interest they will be able to acquire them.
> 
> In one sense its not cool to come and remove these fish from their natural habitat, but at the same time i am a firm believer in science and support it fully. Although most Piranha owners don't consider themselves scientist they are of sorts. For the most part there is very little known about these piranhas breeding rituals or how to tell their sex. so i think that it is great if people are able to monitor these fish and find out any information they can. Even if its different from what happens in the wild i am sure its a start! Thats whats great about this site is people ability to share information.
> ...


That's the rub of the entire argument. I have nothing against collecting fish for the hobby. It provides valuable income for fishermen in that country who have families to support. Yet on the otherhand, you will have people looking for ways to get an import license on the premise of buying fish for their hobby (nothing wrong with that), yet may go to extremes in order to get them from dealers that don't give a damn about their own country and how the fish is collected. That's what I mean by overfishing. As for sexing piranhas, that is an old tired argument. The fish are being field researched on breeding. That doesn't mean you can't learn something in the home aquarium. Don't think for one minute that a home aquarist will unlock something that isn't already being examined by science. Of course we look at this type of thing more differently as hobbyists. Believe me, some hobbyists always look at their breeding piranhas (not all) and think only about $$$$'s. Its a given humans are a greedy species, just like piranhas.









My concern rests on unscrupulous collectors that have dreams of making a profit while screwing hobbyists. That's why reputable dealers like Fear or even Pedro are worth their in gold in getting quality fish. Again, this is solely my opinion.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Well said Frank. It upsets me that so many foreign exporters make their living solely by screwing new customers... I must admit I get taken for a grand or 2 every couple of years...

My advice. If you are going to invest in a business, then losing a little money is just that, and investment in how things work. If you want to buy fish, be careful not to be someone else's investment.

george


----------

